# A Website for Submiting my Drawings?



## mashafubooboo (May 8, 2005)

Does anyone know of a website were i can view alot of other peoples work and submit my own as well

Thanx


----------



## Kraken (May 10, 2005)

I don't know how easy it is to set up an account there, but Elfwood springs to mind.  There's definitely a great deal of artwork up there.


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 10, 2005)

Or deviantart...


----------



## Eradius Lore (May 11, 2005)

Elfwood is a brilliant site, but i think i have most of the images of the site on my computer


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 12, 2005)

I hope to be able to offer this at the chronicles network within the next couple of months...


----------



## Cricket (May 27, 2005)

Kraken said:
			
		

> I don't know how easy it is to set up an account there, but Elfwood springs to mind. There's definitely a great deal of artwork up there.


 
Absolutely! Elfwood is the best!


----------



## Ciuva (May 27, 2005)

I would recommend DeviantArt. Elfwood definitely works too, but you risk flaming  in the comments, since it's not required that you log in. Also, at Elfwood you might have to wait for weeks before getting your drawings up, and they have had a lot of crashes lately. Still it's a nice place to have them. Why not both?


----------



## PERCON (Jun 1, 2005)

Wait a little bit longer and Chronicles-Network will have it


----------



## Jstotlar (Jun 2, 2005)

i would suggest deviant art as well, although i haven' gotten any comments on mine ><. 

Passion4art was good then they started charging, meanies. 

I haven't tried elfwood, but i will have to.


----------



## Vega (Jun 2, 2005)

Elfwood and Deviantart both have a lot of talent in their ranks. But, both are saturated with furry fandom as well. Avert your eyes.


----------

